# Adjoining garages and feasibility of conversion



## serotoninsid (9 Jun 2011)

I have arranged a viewing of a property that might just fit the bill of what I need.  However one major concern.  It's a mature estate - and all others in the estate have built extensions between their houses - converting the flat-roofed adjoining garages in the process.  This would have taken cooperation between neighbours.

Property I'm looking at has adjoining flatroofed garages (ie. at side of house is garage with flat roof - which shares a wall with the garage of the adjoining property.


Question:

Is it possible to make an offer on the property on the basis that consent is given by the owners of the neighbouring property to allow the conversion of the flat roof extension?  The worst thing would be to end up buying the thing - only to find that the neighbours won't cooperate (I'm no builder but I would imagine that it would involve removal and reinstatement of the shared garage wall).


Any thoughts on how this could be handled without any chance of me 'falling between stools' would be very welcome.


----------



## onq (9 Jun 2011)

It is unlikely such an offer would be accepted.
Nothing is certain, but here are two strategies.
Appoint an Architect, an Engineer and a Solicitor.

#1

A straight garage conversion lying wholly within your boundary.
You will probably want to renew the roof and include new rooflights.

Assuming this does not impose increased loads on the hopefully   well-built existing party wall, it should not require trespass or invite  approbium from your neighbour.
Get the building professionals to inspect the property and the legal  eagle to review the Land Conveyancing Law Reform Act Chapter Three.

 Devise a design with the architect which satisfies your requirements and which avoid the party wall.
 Devise a structural solution with the engineer that avoids increasing the load on the party wall.

Inform the neighbour of your intention to commence work explain the  programme timetable and seek to agree preferred times for commencement  an cessation.
If the neighbour is acting up inform him of the rights conferred by said Act.

#2

A conversion with 1st floor extension.

This will involve raising the party wall and may involve revisions to the flashing / sealing of your neighbour's roof.
Get the building professionals to inspect the property and the legal  eagle to review the Land Conveyancing Law Reform Act Chapter Three.

Devise designs with the architect which satisfy your requirements and which utilise / avoid the party wall.
Devise structural solutions with the engineer that (i) involves / (ii) avoids using the party wall to support a superstructure.

Draw up a contract to discuss with the neighbour and confirm you would prefer this work to be done with their consent.
Offer to sweeten the pill by allowing them to take bearing off the wall at a future date if required.

If they don't want to deal go for option 2 which stays wholly within  your boundary and write to the neighbour confirming the position.
Seek permission if required, including documentary evuidence of discussions with the neighbours if necessary.

=======================

Removal of the wall may not be necessary in either case.
Remember, its good to talk to people living locally.
Ask  about your neighbours before buying.

Hope this helps.


ONQ.


 [broken link removed]

            All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be               relied                      upon                                                                                                                         as   a                 defence       or                    support    -            in               and       of                        itself     -                                should                               legal                              action                    be                                taken.
            Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to                        advise        in                                                                                                                                Real          Life          with                rights         to                      inspect             and                      issue                              reports             on                   the                                            matters             at                                hand.


----------



## serotoninsid (10 Jun 2011)

Hi onq.  Thanks for your comprehensive reply - much appreciated.

Clearly - as you have said, I will have to get an architect/engineer out.  However, I've been trying to get my head round this myself - and reading into something you mentioned, I guess if the extension/garage conversion was timberframe, then there would be significantly less in terms of a 'load bearing' element involved...


Will see what the pro's say...


----------



## onq (11 Jun 2011)

serotinsid,

Don't second guess the professionals.
Building industry people stick to what they're good at.
Appoint them and concern yourself with the negotiations.
That's something you can possibly do a lot better than they can.

ONQ.


 [broken link removed]

            All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be                relied                      upon                                                                                                                           as   a                 defence       or                     support    -            in               and       of                         itself     -                                should                                legal                              action                     be                                taken.
            Competent legal and building professionals should be asked  to                        advise        in                                                                                                                                  Real          Life          with                 rights         to                      inspect             and                       issue                              reports             on                    the                                            matters              at                                hand.


----------



## Pope John 11 (11 Jun 2011)

You do still have the option of building a two storey structure without interfering with the boundary wall. It can be either timber frame or indeed blockwork. It is not an issue at all.

In this way you do not need the consent of your neighbour.

I have done this in the past, but you will have to ensure a survey is carried out to the adjoining garage structure and boundary wall.

Normally this structure will consist of a series of ground beams on stub r.c. columns on pad foundations. The new load bearing blockwork sits on the ground beam and is independent from the existing garage wall. Therefore no load will sit on the existing boundary wall.

However you could check with the neghbour to see if they ever have an intention to convert their garage.


----------



## onq (11 Jun 2011)

If you take the route Pope John II suggests the survey is called a Schedule of Condition and "structure" is only a part of it and it should be agreed afterward by all parties.
Its best done with a survey plan and record photographs and you should insist they allow you to carry it out, because works that do not directly bear on a structure may disturb it.

Even augured piles can affect the adjoining property by causing small cracks and minor settlement - if these affect the weatherproofing of a flat roof for example, the consequences can be serious.
So to move matters forward in good faith, the request to carry out the survey and make a photographic record should be accompanied by an undertaking to put right any defects arising due to your works.

ONQ.


 [broken link removed]

            All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be                 relied                      upon                                                                                                                             as   a                 defence       or                      support    -            in               and       of                          itself     -                                should                                 legal                              action                      be                                taken.
            Competent legal and building professionals should be asked   to                        advise        in                                                                                                                                    Real          Life          with                  rights         to                      inspect             and                        issue                              reports              on                    the                                             matters              at                                hand.


----------

